# Audi allroad Spied In Winter Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi’s planned successor to the suv-inspired allroad has further broken cover this past week while cold weather testing in Scandinvia. Following in the direction of the allroad concept shown at the 2005 Detroit Auto Show, this new allroad appears to be more of a departure from the concept than was the original allroad to the earlier concept from which it spawned. Nevertheless, this new allroad appears to be pushing the envelope with some key features that will set it off from more pedestrian A6 Avant models.
* Full Story *


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi allroad Spied In Winter Testing ([email protected])*

hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi allroad Spied In Winter Testing (bhb399mm)*

If I had an A6 or an S6, I'd hit that grille.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi allroad Spied In Winter Testing ([email protected])*

That grille is... quite large and slatt-y. It looks like, without the plate, it's completely unobstructed, with full length chrome slats? i perfer the 2 piece grills myself.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi allroad Spied In Winter Testing (VDub2625)*

That pic of the Allroad really doesn't appeal to me. It doesn't look that good with the plastic fender flares. It needs some larger tires and more agressive body work.


----------

